
What I learned from building an AI that generates porn - edmack
https://medium.com/@DavidMack/what-i-learned-from-building-an-ai-that-generates-porn-ba1f47b2035f
======
mrmch
Surprising how poor the reception for this kind of research is.. it's 2019,
porn/adult entertainment is a huge industry. I'd expect the tech industry at
least to be more open to discussing it.

------
raywu
This is very informative and well written. Thanks OP. This stood out:

> Self-attention allows a model to “look back” or “look elsewhere” in the data
> to figure out what to do in its current location. For example, when
> translating French to Chinese, to choose the next Chinese word to output, it
> can look back at all the different input French words to help decide.

